# What colour is my chi please



## bubbles61 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hiya, I have attached a pic of my chi...Maisy, she is 18months old, i was just wondering what colout she is. i know shes not classed as black because i can see lots of brown in her, and her eyes are brown...(not that i think that makes a difference lol) I was just wondering if she is a specific colour with a name, or she is just a black/brown.

thankyou to every one who takes the time to read this.

Tammy x

ps. i didnt know how to get my photo on this page with my text, so i have had to attach it, i hope you can open it ok.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Hmmm... she looks like she'd be classified as black w/ white markings. I don't see any brown. There is one color type called "seal" where it looks black in most lighting but reflects brown in the sunlight; but I don't know if that name/color is found in chihuahuas. And I think I've only seen "seal" in short coat dogs.

Example: here's 2 Boston Terriers. Both look fairly similar in normal indoor lighting. But outside, you can clearly tell the one on the right reflects brown (even though the fur itself is not considered chocolate.)


----------



## bubbles61 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hiya, she definatly reflects brown, especially around her ears. i will do some research on the colour seal!

thankyou xxx


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

My Delilah looks black inside, but in pictures or in sunlight, she is brown. Her color is a dark chocolate color.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

You have a beautiful black with white markings baby!
Here is a link to AKC Chi colors:
American Kennel Club - Breed Colors and Markings


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

What a gorgeous baby 
To me, judging from the photo Maisy is black w white markings


----------



## bubbles61 (Oct 20, 2010)

thankyou, i feel like a proud mum!! xxx


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

oops! Sorry to send you AKC info. I did not see earlier you are from the UK.

She is lovely!!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

You have a beautiful baby!

Wow I did not realize there were so many colors for Chihuahuas!

I was researching colors yesterday actually trying to figure out what Jaxx was because he is tan and has the brown nose and toenails but he also has some black or very dark chocolate in him on his back and his face.

The colors for the AKC are quite confusing.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

From just your tiny pic and description, Jaxx appears to be fawn or red with black sabling.


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

intent2smile said:


> Wow I did not realize there were so many colors for Chihuahuas!
> 
> I was researching colors yesterday actually trying to figure out what Jaxx was because he is tan and has the brown nose and toenails but he also has some black or very dark chocolate in him on his back and his face.
> 
> The colors for the AKC are quite confusing.


I was wondering the same thing about Holly. I thought she was tan lol, but apparently that isn't on the list. The person I got her from listed her as white, but she has darkened a bit and is darker in areas, mostly on the top of her body.










I know this picture has already been seen, but it shows her coloring off well. 

So, what color is she?


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi i see black with white shes a doll


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Hard to tell on my screen but Holly is either Cream (Hope in my siggy is a Cream) or she is a Fawn.


----------

